# Cheaper to buy used or build a 1x12 cab?



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I’m getting a Phaez amp it seems and I want a cab that will fit good that’s compact. Any thoughts on kits or should I just wait for an unloaded used one. ?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I vote for getting an unloaded used cab. 

Derrick Bell would be another option to consider.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I guess most of us could build a box to house a speaker.

It depends on what you want to spend and how fussy you are I suppose. Personally I like dovetailed joints and skilled cabinetry (which I could not achieve).

I would buy an unloaded cab, maybe unfinished if you feel like adding a little sweat equity.

I second Dave's suggestion.


----------



## Smylight (Jun 28, 2016)

Check out Trinity. I have a 1974x clone in a cab they made and I'm impressed by the fit and finish.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Unloaded cabs are pretty cheap. I've Frankensteined a few that worked fine but looked, um, interesting. You can usually find used Bell cabs for under $200 and new is not much more than $300.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

nbs2005 said:


> I've Frankensteined a few that worked fine but looked, um, interesting.


I thought they were cool.
Very artistic with some mojo and a certain "Je ne sais quoi"


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I would look out for a USED Traynor Dark Horse 1x12 cabinet...they come stock with a Celestion Greenback G12M25
These cabinets are Traynor built, and very versatile...

Here are the specs....don't be shocked with the sticker price....used price on kijiji is around $150..
https://www.long-mcquade.com/8011/G...--1x12-Guitar-Extension-Cabinet--25-Watts.htm

G.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

LOL at the Bell and Trinity suggestions when the title says "cheaper"

An open back cab ain't no thing to build. Dovetail joints are nice but completely unnecessary for this application (a closed back 4x12, sure), just use some bracing. Personally I'd just get a bunch of 1x10 or 1x12 and make the frame and a partial back by cutting it to length. Scrap of ply for the baffle (or even a couple lengths of your 1x12 or whatever). Reinforce the butt joints (and make the baffle amount) with 1x2. Easy peasey, <$40 in parts and < 1 hour of labour before finishing.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

@sambonee do you have the space, tools & time to build one?
That there is 3/4 of cost.
Lots of specs & builds here for reference. 
(Hell, my 112 build is still my practice goto.)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Granny Gremlin said:


> LOL at the Bell and Trinity suggestions when the title says "cheaper"
> 
> An open back cab ain't no thing to build. Dovetail joints are nice but completely unnecessary for this application (a closed back 4x12, sure), just use some bracing. Personally I'd just get a bunch of 1x10 or 1x12 and make the frame and a partial back by cutting it to length. Scrap of ply for the baffle (or even a couple lengths of your 1x12 or whatever). Reinforce the butt joints (and make the baffle amount) with 1x2. Easy peasey, <$40 in parts and < 1 hour of labour before finishing.


Interesting that you always seem to take a shot at other's suggestions. Is that necessary to make yours seem more credible?

LOL at that.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

sambonee said:


> wait for an unloaded used one


There's a homemade 10" in Georgetown for $30. Looks cheap. Comes with wiring.
10" HOME MADE CAB | Amps & Pedals | Oakville / Halton Region | Kijiji


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm going to start on finishing an oversized 1x12 cab today in honour of this thread, just kidding it was in the plans already. It's just a finger joined and glued four pieces outer shell right now, 3/4 baltic birch, void free and all that jazz I believe. I bring this up because it was a pain to get it right to this point and I don't believe I'm even halfway done,. ..building a good cab is hard work for the guys not set up to do the project start to tolex. So, I respect the guys that do it but usually custom means expensive. 

@sambonee ,I say get something half decent, in the middle, the Phaez is a nice looking amp so get something to match. Totally cheap and you won't be happy looking at it. 

I like the look of the Traynor cabs. Are they MDF? Either way I almost bought one and only changed my mind because the setups didn't need one anymore.

@Smylight ,does Trinity make their own cabs or do they source from somewhere?

I was at L&M and they have a 65 amps 2x12 cab, beautiful piece, for 700 bucks. The speakers are a Celestion Blue and G12H30, that's like 300 or 350 in speakers, leaving a really nice cab for 350. That ain't bad in my opinion.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Smylight said:


> Check out Trinity. I have a 1974x clone in a cab they made and I'm impressed by the fit and finish.


Trinity cabs are made by Derrick Bell.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Not to be sarcastic, but if cheap is the goal....I did sound for this guy and he sounded just fine.

I'm not sure which 12" speaker he had in the "cabinet".


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

that's funny. amp is no laughing matter though


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> View attachment 316508
> View attachment 316510


@Milkman Ironically, these (note the similar design) are gaining popularity among jazz guitarists. The owner of the company and developer/designer is from Finland and is a regular contributor to the Jazz Guitar Forum




@sambonee Sorry for the derail.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

greco said:


> @Milkman Ironically, these (note the similar design) are gaining popularity among jazz guitarists. The owner of the company and developer/designer is from Finland and is a regular contributor to the Jazz Guitar Forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it!

I wonder how the bass response is though.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Milkman said:


> Interesting that you always seem to take a shot at other's suggestions. Is that necessary to make yours seem more credible?
> 
> LOL at that.


Both Bell and Trinity are great quality cabs, (apparantly both made by Bell as said above; interesting - didn't know that) and I said nothing to the contrary.

It is fair to point out how knee-jerk (same old, every time someone asks) suggestions are inappropriate to this particular OP because they ignore a key requirement by, in this case, being some of the most expensive local options. They are good options, but not on the cheaper side.

Also a 'lol' is hardly taking a shot; but a playful poke to make the point. Find your towel and don't panic. And by panic, I mean grossly exaggerate and get butthurt; LOL right backatcha.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Why specifically unloaded cabs?

I've found loaded cabs for great prices (112 Sunn for $150, 212 vertical home-(well)made but loaded with Emi Legends for $125) - and it seems to me there are more of them. Plus, you get a speaker than you can use or remove. 

Keep your searches more opened, you never know what you might stumble on.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

40 bucks
www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/276876530335241/


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

laristotle said:


> There's a homemade 10" in Georgetown for $30. Looks cheap. Comes with wiring.
> 10" HOME MADE CAB | Amps & Pedals | Oakville / Halton Region | Kijiji


Is he going to pay me to take away? LOL. I may have to take him up on it but unfortunately it’s a bare cab. We shall see


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

knight_yyz said:


> 40 bucks
> www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/276876530335241/


I like that buddy hasn't taken the "free" tag from off the top before posting it.


----------



## Smylight (Jun 28, 2016)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Both Bell and Trinity are great quality cabs, (apparantly both made by Bell as said above; interesting - didn't know that) and I said nothing to the contrary.
> 
> It is fair to point out how knee-jerk (same old, every time someone asks) suggestions are inappropriate to this particular OP because they ignore a key requirement by, in this case, being some of the most expensive local options. They are good options, but not on the cheaper side.
> 
> Also a 'lol' is hardly taking a shot; but a playful poke to make the point. Find your towel and don't panic. And by panic, I mean grossly exaggerate and get butthurt; LOL right backatcha.


Pretty sure sambonee got the point and made a note for later use.


Envoyé de mon iPad en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I built a 12" speaker cab a few years ago. By the time I had bought all the stuff I needed to complete the cab, there's no doubt in my mind I could have bought an unloaded used one cheaper.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

@sambonee If you choose to go the build route, I have some old furniture grade plywood from disassembled kitchen counters that were in our home when we bought it in '94 that you're welcome to. Wife's been bugging me to either make something or get rid of it.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

GTmaker said:


> I would look out for a USED Traynor Dark Horse 1x12 cabinet...they come stock with a Celestion Greenback G12M25
> These cabinets are Traynor built, and very versatile...
> 
> Here are the specs....don't be shocked with the sticker price....used price on kijiji is around $150..
> ...


I almost bought a Darkhorse 1x12" but it was 16 ohm, not sure if this amp has different ohm outputs?

I had time and tools so I built the COVID Cabinet, it's finger jointed and sounds great!


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I think it comes down to fashion vs function for me.
To buy the materials for a Well made, good looking cab, if you don’t have the materials already, it’ll cost probably near as much as buying an unloaded one.
this is one I made from 3/4 in birch plywood, and 1/2 inch birch plywood baffle, adhesive.
Then you need to buy tolex and grill cloth, handle, feet, speaker wire, Input jack.
All the parts add up, but still come in probably around $150-$200

If you’re using cheaper wood, no tolex, and a grill plate, you can get away much cheaper. 
So it depends what you’re wanting out if it.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Smylight said:


> Pretty sure sambonee got the point and made a note for later use.


Not sure what you mean, but Sambonee is well aware of both Derek Bell and Trinity already. That dude knows all the local makers/suppliers, many of them personally.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

all good over here . many thanks for all the comments. I'm still in the consideration phase. Love the @Milkman post with the milk carton cab with the worldclass head driving it. LOL


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

sambonee said:


> all good over here . many thanks for all the comments. I'm still in the consideration phase. Love the @Milkman post with the milk carton cab with the worldclass head driving it. LOL


Honestly, that guy (and the whole band) sounded fantastic. If memory serves, he was in the Smoke Wagon Blues Band (Six nations talent).


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Cab speaker | Speakers | Hamilton | Kijiji

$25


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

these threads always need a budget in the first post, then it gets easier.

I worked on the large one today, it's ready for glue and the tolex. the pine one is ready for tolex. the one on the left needs a bit more of a plan before I can call it done. the two smaller are 5E3 sized, the large one is Deluxe Reverb sized but I saw a Benson cab I liked that made me want to finish this one a different way. anyways... adding up the man hours and materials, as I picked up a sheet of 1/2 Baltic Birch this morning., yikes for me I guess


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

vokey design said:


> Cab speaker | Speakers | Hamilton | Kijiji
> 
> $25


You’re making me reconsider the phaez head


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

sambonee said:


> You’re making me reconsider the phaez head


Do it. It’s a fun amp


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I just might. I know I won’t get stuck with it.


----------



## madhermit (Dec 31, 2017)

knight_yyz said:


> Trinity cabs are made by Derrick Bell.


Last time I talked to Trinity, they said they were making their own cabs now and not using Bell cabs, but would if I wanted to.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

vadsy said:


> these threads always need a budget in the first post, then it gets easier.
> 
> I worked on the large one today, it's ready for glue and the tolex. the pine one is ready for tolex. the one on the left needs a bit more of a plan before I can call it done. the two smaller are 5E3 sized, the large one is Deluxe Reverb sized but I saw a Benson cab I liked that made me want to finish this one a different way. anyways... adding up the man hours and materials, as I picked up a sheet of 1/2 Baltic Birch this morning., yikes for me I guess


Nice work.

Over the years I'm stopped considering the man hours for similar projects in terms of cost.

If I enjoy doing it and take a little pride in the result the man hours were time well spent I guess.

Are you telexing them all? Looks like you rounded (chamfered) the edges of the middle one. I'd imagine that makes telexing a bit easier. Will you do that to the one on the right.

I've never applied tolex. Looks great. I'm sure I'd F$%k it up though.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Nice work.
> 
> Over the years I'm stopped considering the man hours for similar projects in terms of cost.
> 
> ...


thanks,.throwing man hours at it for the pride in what I've done is one of my many middle names, so I feel ya

I'm going to Tolex all of them, the pine one is going to be tweed which I'll probably lacquer. It's been ready to go for years, I even have the materials on hand but I share similar F$%k it up thoughts so I've put it off for a very long time. Covid project list is forcing my hand and I thought I'd finish the other two shells because they've been sitting for 6 years now and I think it would be easier to Tolex everything at once. The far right I want to look similar to the below picture. The left I haven't decided.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

This thread got me thinking.

Somebody should design the Ikea of guitar cabinets. You order the Helvete 2x12 and it shows up in a nice slim box complete with tolex, jackplate and hardware.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

TheYanChamp said:


> This thread got me thinking.
> 
> Somebody should design the Ikea of guitar cabinets. You order the Helvete 2x12 and it shows up in a nice slim box complete with tolex, jackplate and hardware.


With my old hands I would rather hammer tight finger joints together than turn that £#€¥ing allen hey til it strips!


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

For ikea I use the hex bit in my
Slipper drill. Saves tons of time


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

sambonee said:


> For ikea I use the hex bit in my
> Slipper drill. Saves tons of time


That just strips them faster!


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

MarkM said:


> That just strips them faster!


Not if your drill has a slip clutch..


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

RBlakeney said:


> Not if your drill has a slip clutch..


I can say I have never had a slip clutch that worked worth a dam, recommendations?


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

MarkM said:


> I can say I have never had a slip clutch that worked worth a dam, recommendations?


https://www.homedepot.ca/product/de...tteries-1-3ah-charger-and-tool-bag/1001016182


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

RBlakeney said:


> https://www.homedepot.ca/product/de...tteries-1-3ah-charger-and-tool-bag/1001016182


I have the 18 v version of that , might have to read instructions on how to set it up, oh ya I recycled those years ago!


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

MarkM said:


> I have the 18 v version of that , might have to read instructions on how to set it up, oh ya I recycled those years ago!


I think when building IKEA stuff I usually have the torque thing set on 3ish


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

These little guys are great for that sorta thing and the clutch works well. From furniture and light construction to working on guitars and amps.









M12 Hex Screwdriver


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

vadsy said:


> These little guys are great for that sorta thing and the clutch works well. From furniture and light construction to working on guitars and amps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I inherited the heated jacket that uses those batteries, I will have to get a small screwdrivers.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

You can get peg winder bits for them too.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

laristotle said:


> You can get peg winder bits for them too.
> 
> View attachment 317098


No way, that is cool!

I need one.

Is it just a bit that fits in a cam lock octagon chuck?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

MarkM said:


> No way, that is cool!
> 
> I need one.
> 
> Is it just a bit that fits in a cam lock octagon chuck?


yea, just like any other hex drive bit. I have the same as pictured, use it all the time with that same driver. world great


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

MarkM said:


> I can say I have never had a slip clutch that worked worth a dam, recommendations?


You're probably setting it wrong. Or, you can drive it without the clutch then set it back for tightening.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

With Ike’s I run the clutch at the minimum. This way it acts like a delicate impact driver for the last 1/4-1/2 turn. Some drills the min is still too strong tho. 

In have a Bosch drill where the slipper is very delicate. It’s perfect.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

I'm making this one right now. $23 for the "Deep brood box" from Peavy Mart. My aunt had some spare pine shelving for the baffle and back. Just some screws, glue, jack and some sort of grill cloth. Probably $30 or $40 all in. I think I'll just put a coat of poly on to finish. Solid pine.

The only thing is I wasn't careful enough clamping after gluing the finger joints, so it's not completely square. Oh well.

I have a Emenince GB128 on order from the local L&M.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

vadsy said:


> yea, just like any other hex drive bit. I have the same as pictured, use it all the time with that same driver. world great


Where do you buy one of these bits.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

MarkM said:


> Where do you buy one of these bits.


L&M has them and I’m sure Amazon is also a pretty safe bet


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

vadsy said:


> L&M has them and I’m sure Amazon is also a pretty safe bet


I checked at L &M this week and they only had the complete driver ,not the bit.

I will check Amazon


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

https://www.amazon.ca/Planet-Waves-Drill-Bit-Winder/dp/B008BPI2OW

https://www.long-mcquade.com/18114/Guitars/Guitar-Tools/Planet-Waves/Drill-Bit-Peg-Winder.htm

looks like amazon is a few cents cheaper


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

sillyak said:


> View attachment 318618
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you only pay $23 bucks? Their website is showing me $109.99 I'm totally stealing this idea if I can't find it cheaper. Perfect living room cab for my heads.

Edit, that was with frames.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

TheYanChamp said:


> How did you only pay $23 bucks? Their website is showing me $109.99 I'm totally stealing this idea if I can't find it cheaper. Perfect living room cab for my heads.
> 
> Edit, that was with frames.


This is the one you want:

Beehive Deep Box

It was on sale $5 off when I picked it up. Regular $27.99.

If you look at "guns and guitars" on YouTube he built one. I stole his idea on how to use a router to cut the 11" circle in the baffle.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

How do you add a link ? I found on the Peavey Mart online catalog , I think it's was like $27 now.

3 in my local store, I have big yard so I consider myself a farmer, we shop Peavey Mart for all our needs.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

That’s cool.


----------



## Louiss97 (Mar 18, 2020)

On my DRRI, I run the reverb output from the tank into channel 1, which gives me more control over the reverberated signal (tone/volume). Just a nice thing to have. I don't know if this is anything you would want to use, but it's non-invasive and completely reversible.
guitar ringtones, instrumental ringtones


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

I finished my bee box cab. Still needs some rubber feet and I may install a handle if I stumble upon one. It weighs 21.4 lbs with the speaker. You can tell from the gap on the back panel where I didn't get the box perfectly square. Oh well, only cosmetic. Cab sounds good, the speaker is brand new though so I'll let it break in a bit before I am happy.

Total cost was:
-$23 (on sale) for deep brood bee box from Peavy Mart.

Free pine shelving for baffle, back and interior strips
Glue, screws, 14 Ga wire, sand paper and polyurethane finish I had laying around
$4 for the burlap at the dollar store. (I may put in real grill cloth in the future)
$17 for the switchcraft jack. 3 times the cost of a regular jack because I just wanted to drill a hole in the back panel, so I needed a long panel jack. Could be cheaper if you routered a hole for some sort of small plate and used a normal jack.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

The back


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

sillyak said:


> I finished my bee box cab. Still needs some rubber feet and I may install a handle if I stumble upon one. It weighs 21.4 lbs with the speaker. You can tell from the gap on the back panel where I didn't get the box perfectly square. Oh well, only cosmetic. Cab sounds good, the speaker is brand new though so I'll let it break in a bit before I am happy.
> 
> Total cost was:
> -$23 (on sale) for deep brood bee box from Peavy Mart.
> ...





sillyak said:


> I finished my bee box cab. Still needs some rubber feet and I may install a handle if I stumble upon one. It weighs 21.4 lbs with the speaker. You can tell from the gap on the back panel where I didn't get the box perfectly square. Oh well, only cosmetic. Cab sounds good, the speaker is brand new though so I'll let it break in a bit before I am happy.
> 
> Total cost was:
> -$23 (on sale) for deep brood bee box from Peavy Mart.
> ...


Now you need a bee playing a guitar sticker.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

sillyak said:


> The back


What speaker?


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

MarkM said:


> What speaker?


Emenince GB128


----------

